# Rare Find! NOS 1956 Roadmaster Balloon/Middleweight.



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2013)

Wow, this is a really cool find! Yes, NOS, New Old Stock, Never Ridden, never shown. Stored away in an attic since new.
This was found in the attic of a home in Pennsylvania at a high end estate sale.
Now, here is the very puzzling thing  I have been pondering. This is an absolutely untoched, all original bike as it left the factory.
When I got it home I was looking at it, something did not seem quite right. I then noticed that the original Good Year Wing Foot tires
are 26 x 1.75???. That's odd, I thought that perhaps they put the wrong tires on at the factory.
Upon closer inspection I realized that the fenders are middleweight width, and cannot accomidate a balloon tire.
Now I know this is a balloon frame as you can see it is a Luxury Liner fork, light & rack.
Was this a cross over into middleweight?
 Again, nothing has been altered, The fenders were made with this bike right down to the rubber bumpers between the fenders, frame & rack.
If anyone has any answers, please let me know.
   The condition of the bike is breathtaking, pictures do not do it justice. All of the chrome is flawless and seems to be coated with a clear lacquer.
Also notice the way cool seat vinyl, and the paint and graphics are excellent.
Let me know what you guys think............Thanks for looking...........................Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2013)

*More Pictures*

Here are some more pictures


----------



## OldRider (May 19, 2013)

What a find! Job well done Wayne. I have a question........is that not a Shelby chainring on your RoadMaster?


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2013)

*OldRider*

Hey OldRider...Many of the '54 Roadmasters had this excat chainring  as I have seen in pictures on the internet.
It definately looks like a Shelby to me, but it is definately original to the bike...Thanks, Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2013)

Wayne, all I can say is...WOWEE on such a terrific find!  That girls model would be a keeper if I happened across it and could afford to get it. Was it still boxed up prior to the sale or assembled all that time? The attic must have been pretty dry for the chrome and finish in general to have held up so well.

Dave


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2013)

*Hi Dave*

Hey Dave, thanks,,, It was assembled all those years. Most of the attics around are very dry and well ventilated.
 This came from a very nice home..........Wayne


----------



## RMS37 (May 19, 2013)

You can’t get any closer to factory fresh than this find!

The explanation for the middleweight fenders, rims, and tires is a simple one though; this bike is a 1956 Luxury Liner and not a 1954 model. 

Most of the Roadmaster model line switched to middleweight tires during 1955. The literature I have access to suggests the Luxury Liner model made the transition in the fall of 1955.

1956 was the year AMF stopped producing bicycles in Cleveland Ohio and began production at their newly built factory in Littlerock Arkansas.  I have seen 1956 Roadmasters stamped with either a 56Cw suffix or an “F” suffix like this bike. It is possible that the difference signifies whether the frame was built in Cleveland or Littlerock. 

The “Shelby” chain ring first appeared on CWC bicycles in 1954 after AMF purchased Shelby, closed that plant, and moved Shelby production to Cleveland. The chain ring and several other Shelby parts were used from acquired surplus on some CWC built models, but in many cases, they continued to be produced (sometimes with modifications) in Cleveland and later in Littlerock, after the original surplus dried up.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2013)

*Thanks Phil!*

Wow Phil, Thanks for that information, that clears thing up. Although they switched to the middleweight fenders, rims & tires, apparently the
rest of the bike was still the original balloon bike..
 Thanks again.............Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 19, 2013)

Nice find....This bike should be in a museum in the Roadmaster section!!


----------



## jd56 (May 21, 2013)

Are you kidding me?
How the hell you do this Wayne?
That bike is sweet and as you said...brand frickin new.
Thats all I have to say about this one.....till I can really look at on my large screen desktop screen.



Let me say it again....WOW!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 22, 2013)

*WOW again!!*

OK, I finally got to view the bike on my larger clearer image screen at home, and it's amazing.
For a specimen like this to be 57 years old and in this "off the showroom floor" condition just baffles me.
How does a bike with all that chrome survive the elements (dust, moisture, movement from here to there without damage.....etc...)?

Then there is the unique situation you have as a restorer. One of the best in the business in my opinion and then to get a bike in this condition, with your amazing talents, is just not fair.

Many of us that have little or talent in paint restoration, would kill for a find like this one. I for one am jealous. 
You must be extremely proud of this one and rightly so....just hope you still have funds left in your account to feed the family after this pickup.

Again....WOW!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 22, 2013)

*Hey JD*

Thanks John,
  I actually got the bike for what I consider a reasonable price, $350.00
But this weekend I am selling a bike to a guy from Long Island for $400.00,
so it actually works out great.
 I think that I will definately keep this one.
 Thanks again for the compliments & good luck. let me know if you ever need anything.......Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 22, 2013)

I need your talents for finding amazing condition bikes and a starter course on your restoration abilities.....lol

Oh and a few of your finds to be in my township.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (May 22, 2013)

*fenders*

I have never seen fenders indented with a patter and colour on the chrome like that. Just amazing. The fenders alone. The whole bike is off the charts beautiful. I bet it rides perfectly too - and nice because it's a middleweight. Not saying I would ride it too much


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 22, 2013)

*Babyjesus*

Thanks, yes, it is exceptional. The pictures are nice, but to see it in person is amazing. I don't think I will ride this at all.
How often do you find a brand new 57 year old bike.
                                                                                     Wayne


----------



## Buster1 (May 22, 2013)

Sweet bike!


----------

